
Russia Is Building War Robots: A Fully-Automated Kalashnikov Neural Network Gun - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/07/07/war-robots-automated-kalashnikov-neural-network-gun/
======
walrus01
To what extent this is actually autonomous is unknown. South Korea has been
building remotely controlled gun turrets for some time now:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=south+korea+gun+turret&ie=ut...](https://www.google.com/search?q=south+korea+gun+turret&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

Having a human in the loop viewing high resolution video/night-vision/infrared
and deciding whether or not to pull the trigger still seems essential. It
would be reckless to turn loose a fully automated gun robot that identified
and shot things based on some form of neural network image recognition...
Really good way to end up in a bunch of blue-on-blue incidents in an active
combat zone.

~~~
GauntletWizard
As an alternative to landmines as an area-denial weapon, this is great. It's
relatively simple to disarm (presuming you've added some sort of networking
capability to receive control signals) and capable of far more targeted
destruction while also being far more deadly.

But landmines are (fairly rightly so) generally recognized as being a war
crime, and I'm not sure this is enough of an improvement.

